# basic info pls



## kellie123 (Mar 6, 2009)

My first post here so , Hello!

We are keen re relocate to Malaga area of Spain, my husband owns a recruitment company in the UK and hope to come out for a year and see if he can do his job from there...as majority is online & telephone.

I am really after some starter info, sorry boring i know.....what would be our next step ie visas etc.... how easy is it in reality to do a move like this?

Any info would be grately appreciated


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kellie123 said:


> My first post here so , Hello!
> 
> We are keen re relocate to Malaga area of Spain, my husband owns a recruitment company in the UK and hope to come out for a year and see if he can do his job from there...as majority is online & telephone.
> 
> ...



Providing you're from another EU country then you wont need a visa or anything. You just need to rent/buy a house with ADSL for your internet access. Your next step in my opinion would be to do as much research as possible on the internet and then come over for a fact finding visit and have a look at what areas (Malaga is a big place), properties, prices etc you would be interested in. You then have to do your sums..!

Jo x


----------



## kellie123 (Mar 6, 2009)

jojo - thank u

Seems to easy! we've been to malaga area lots and love Elviria & cabopino, although our plan is to come out and rent and look around in more detail for a place to buy if thats what we decide..

If living in spain do u still get child benefit and tax credits from the UK? Really not sure? maybe a daft question!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Kellie

Agree with all Jo´s comments ... in addition Id like to ask if you plan on moving to Malaga city itself, or Malaga generally as per the postal address...which includes towns strethcning miles inland and miles down the coast!

I work in Malaga City - and I think it is underestimated as a City and seen by most people as a place "where the planes land" and then you drive off to somewhere else ..... having said that to live and work in Malaga, rather than just visit, you would most definitely need a good command of Spanish ... in my experience there are far fewer English speaking companies / UK or International firms setting up there .... and as a result I believe there is a much lower number of expats living there....depends on what you are looking for really....

Best of luck


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

hee hee! sorry Kellie, Jo ... I was obviously typing my reply whilst you were posting yours! so you answered my question before I asked it!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kellie123 said:


> If living in spain do u still get child benefit and tax credits from the UK? Really not sure? maybe a daft question!


There´s a thread floating about on this one. I was told and have been told several times by the DWP in Newcastle that because the children and I are residents in Spain, eventhough my husband works, pays taxes, NIC and lives half his time in the UK, we have to claim child benefit from Spain as they are an EU member state and have a reciprical agreement with the UK. However, Spain say that as we dont pay into their social security system then we cant! However, there are some DWP links that suggest otherwise on the other thread called "info on benefits needed"

I guess you have to contact the DWP!


Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Absolute gorgeous here today - I'd understand whay anybody would want to come. Been to the seafront where the Spanish bars are heaving, been to the race course. I have almost forgotten the awful weather of the past 3 months!!!


----------

